
Did we just find the secret of immortality? - arnieswap
http://www.kalveda.com/2015/02/04/telomeres-immortality-longevity/
======
blacksqr
"Any headline which ends in a question mark can be answered by the word
no."[1]

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

